# My dream place coming alive



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Happy new year everyone

I had to move my prev home and garage as I had few issues with my ex landlord . TBH it was hard to find a house with a decent garage but as my new house rent is significant cheaper than previous i decide to rent a seperate garage.

This is what new year brings me 



Few random pics as I m still moving



Lots of natural light and ventilation



Separate office



Plus a small kitchenette



it can easily host 3-4 cars





Few pics during my move there

This is the room I plan to store most of my goodies (shelves soon be added)



A part of the collection







Lots on my to do list to follow

Happy new year

Kostas


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

That's an awesome space to work in!!


----------



## jerry r (Jun 14, 2015)

looks like a great space Kostas,the best of luck with it.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

So what are you allowed to change to fit your requirements, looks amazing now with lots of space can't wait to see it again when your fully in.


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Looks like a great place! I think my wife would love for me to have a garage away from the house for peace and quiet!!!


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Excellent Kostas, look forward to seeing your detailing done here:thumb:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Sicskate said:


> That's an awesome space to work in!!


Cheers Sicskate, I really like it



jerry r said:


> looks like a great space Kostas,the best of luck with it.


Thank a lot Jerry, I hope i will not bankrupt with it lol



chongo said:


> So what are you allowed to change to fit your requirements, looks amazing now with lots of space can't wait to see it again when your fully in.


Actually i can do anything I want there as owner wants me to keep it as long as I want. Initially i will install few extra sockets, install new light tube do some painting and do some selves



WO-WO said:


> Looks like a great place! I think my wife would love for me to have a garage away from the house for peace and quiet!!!


Cheers Wo Wo
Actually is not that far away from home, its only 50 meters away so missus will not miss me lol



wanner69 said:


> Excellent Kostas, look forward to seeing your detailing done here:thumb:


Thank you Waynne, you know that you are welcomed anytime here


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Look forward to seeing this develop


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Excellent Kostas, if it was not so far from Zante I would pop over in July


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

cracking space there, very keen to see your updates as it comes together


----------



## Mr Max (Nov 14, 2015)

Put a bed in the corner and save the rent on the house!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Long time coming bro,the hard work is paying off and congratulations and all the very best.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

O', ti mia lampri choro. :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice workshop Kostas, lots of potential! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

More Greek awesomeness. Looks great buddy. I must get myself out to Greece so we can team up on a job ..


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

very nice , looking forward to updates


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

With a little work, you could live in that space and still store 3 cars....


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Mr Max said:


> Put a bed in the corner and save the rent on the house!


Maybe its missus plan lol



suspal said:


> Long time coming bro,the hard work is paying off and congratulations and all the very best.


Thanks a lot bro, you know how hard I m trying for this



SPARTAN said:


> O', ti mia lampri choro. :thumb:


Efharisto poly :wave:



EliteCarCare said:


> Nice workshop Kostas, lots of potential! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Thank you Alex

I have some mega plans but i need mega bucks lol



dooka said:


> More Greek awesomeness. Looks great buddy. I must get myself out to Greece so we can team up on a job ..


Cheers Rob that would be great



cleancar said:


> very nice , looking forward to updates


Thank you sir



horico said:


> Looks awesome!


Cheers Horico



JB052 said:


> With a little work, you could live in that space and still store 3 cars....


Not bad idea lol


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Lots of potential in that place, best of luck with sorting it out! :thumb:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

:wave: A small update.

This weekend i decide to give garage a good clean.

I moved all the boxes inside the office.



Then it was time sweeping mopping and jet washing







Tbh I still dont like the look of the floor but maybe it will soon change 



Τhen i moved to the office in order to install the blinds

A look from outside



A look from inside



Shelves and new lights are next on my list :wave:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks good mate nice space


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Hi all a small update :wave:

I decide to add some color details on the walls as I don't like total white



During first layer





Finished









The look of the windows didn't satisfy me



During blind installation



Done







Then it was time to start organize my goodies.

DIY time



The akward moment when you realize why you are still poor :lol::lol::lol::lol:



Polishes





Pre wax cleansers glazes sealants







Wheels degreasers metal polish dressing and few of the bulks





Shampoos qd interior glass



Few sprayers



Few of the lights and tripods



Lots of things missing from this pic like my polishers, wet dry extractor, steamer, compressor etc

Also my nuba waxes and nano monkeys are missing as they soon going to move to their new home



More updates to follow


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Looking mate, can't wait your stock of waxes in the cabinet.


----------



## Gorselea (Oct 28, 2015)

Looks good. Well jealous of that:thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Looking good so far, good luck with it!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Awesome Kostas, coming along nicely...mmmm yellow....


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

WOW nice place and that is some collection of potions!


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

Subscribed! Loving this so far.


----------



## Luke81 (Jan 17, 2016)

Amazing place.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great looking place Kostas :thumb:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Cheers Chongo,maybe I have to buy another cabinet for the coatings



chongo said:


> Looking mate, can't wait your stock of waxes in the cabinet.


Thank you Gorselea hope I will give you few more reasons to be even more jealous lol



Gorselea said:


> Looks good. Well jealous of that:thumb:


Cheers Alan 


ALANSHR said:


> Looking good so far, good luck with it!


Hope this nice color will soon match with a nice car as well



shaunwistow said:


> Awesome Kostas, coming along nicely...mmmm yellow....


Thank you Zuki, believe it or not my collection used to be double but I sold few some never replaced and gave away lots of them.



Cy-Zuki said:


> WOW nice place and that is some collection of potions!


Glad hearing that, sure few nice updates to follow



dubb said:


> Subscribed! Loving this so far.


Thank you Luke 


Luke81 said:


> Amazing place.


Thank you Demetri


Demetri said:


> Great looking place Kostas :thumb:


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Good luck in your new place both home and workspace.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Your dream place looks great.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Weekend update

I m very lucky because missus is also very excited and supporting me in the garage so when she said we should give an extra aesthetic touch to the garage I couldn't say no lol.

We decide to cover white walls using a wallpaper

So I went from this


To this



Big wall is not complete yet as I have to paint gaps in a matching color



I know they are not 100% perfect but I plan to add few posters so I don't really mind

Also my waxes moved to the cabinet ( few waxes missing )









But I think I will need another cabinet for my coatings because this wine box is not the proper





Hopefully this week there will be more updates

Kostas


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Very nice Kostas, coming along nicely. Now get a yellow 911 in for a detail


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Do you think it will be ready for spring,summer time? Can't wait it's finished will look ace mate.. Like in the wall paper, just needs some pics up.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

shaunwistow said:


> Very nice Kostas, coming along nicely. Now get a yellow 911 in for a detail


Cheers Shaun,



chongo said:


> Do you think it will be ready for spring,summer time? Can't wait it's finished will look ace mate.. Like in the wall paper, just needs some pics up.


Honestly I have no idea as it is an on going project and i think that always need more lol. Actually I dont have any plan in my mind just use my creativity. Posters will be soon added


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice Kostas! 

Your place is really coming together mate, it's a very nice space indeed!


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks like a dream space for most of us.
You have done a great job so far. Keep it up.


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Great looking unit 
The only thing I would add to that would be a centre lift ramp so no bending down to do bottoms of doors and sills


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

This is progressing really well. Best of luck with the journey bud.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Very nice Kostas!
> 
> Your place is really coming together mate, it's a very nice space indeed!


Thans bro, I m waiting for you



AdamC said:


> Looks like a dream space for most of us.
> You have done a great job so far. Keep it up.


Cheers Adam, I m trying for my best



Paul.D said:


> Great looking unit
> The only thing I would add to that would be a centre lift ramp so no bending down to do bottoms of doors and sills


Thank you Adam, i m looking for a low profile scissor lift but nothing at the moment fits my budget



MEH4N said:


> This is progressing really well. Best of luck with the journey bud.


As you said its a journey and I m really enjoying it


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

chongo said:


> Do you think it will be ready for spring,summer time? Can't wait it's finished will look ace mate..* Like in the wall paper, just needs some pics up*.


Do you mean something like this? 

A small update straight outta printing press :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Brilliant matey


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

They will look stunning when up. Really cool idea bud.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Thank you Waynno



wanner69 said:


> Brilliant matey


Cheers Rob I hope so. Printing is now finished and hopefully tomorrow they will be ready 



rob267 said:


> They will look stunning when up. Really cool idea bud.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Great idea!!, now that is the kinda wallpaper i like.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

OMG that is going to look cool mate, what car are they from.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

chongo said:


> OMG that is going to look cool mate, what car are they from.


Actually this one printing about 15sq meters :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho and It is from an old Jag. There are also 3 smaller prints 1.20 x 0.90 from few nice cars I have done.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Keep us posted and updated mate, like I said looking forward to the end result.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Finally Dday has come and printing is done

As said before I don't like total white look of the garage so it was time for a small change. I decide to give this wall a huge printing.



As I don't own the garage printing should be portable so I bought melamine.

The remnants used to create 3 smaller printings in order to create my wall of fame





I decide to print 3 of very special cars I had the honor to detail

The legendary Sport Quattro SWB :argie:



Yep in background is the genuine S1 of Hannu Mikkola

A lovely Porsche



Plus this handsome man :lol::lol::lol:



Wall of fame now is ready



Time for the big boy

Few pics during installation











Boom :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho





This is how a 500 looks in front of it 



I m extreme happy and tbh i never thought it would look so cool as i had few concerns about quality at this size but I have to admit printing guy did an amazing work and i really thank him.

I also thank missus for the non stopping support and help.

I hope more updates to follow

Kostas


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

That looks amazing !


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

That's awesome, put me a bed, beer fridge & TV in there & I could live in it :lol:


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

That looks amazing, a great backdrop for future projects!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Them wall posters look out of this world. Don't mind me asking, we're did you get your Tri pod lights from? Any links.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow amazing buddy


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

very nice that looks ace


----------



## Farqui (Jun 24, 2014)

Epic!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Thank you Sir



JJ_ said:


> That looks amazing !


Looks like you are going to love next update 



shaunwistow said:


> That's awesome, put me a bed, beer fridge & TV in there & I could live in it :lol:


Thank you glad you like it



WO-WO said:


> That looks amazing, a great backdrop for future projects!


Cheers chongo, I bought these tripods from a local store and they are speaker base. Halide lights are much heavier and I had many yellow tripods broken but these are heavy duty



chongo said:


> Them wall posters look out of this world. Don't mind me asking, we're did you get your Tri pod lights from? Any links.


Cheers Wayne if you sell your waxes you are going to have a much bigger garage than this lol



wanner69 said:


> Wow amazing buddy


I m extremely happy with it



alan hanson said:


> very nice that looks ace


That's my thought



Farqui said:


> Epic!


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks great and what a superb idea to liven up a bland wall. Got me thinking about my garage now !!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Great work Kotsos, you've made that bland unloved environment into a very personal and welcoming professional space.

Nice work - love the prints


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Alfa male said:


> Looks great and what a superb idea to liven up a bland wall. Got me thinking about my garage now !!


Me too!


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

wow! stunning


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks great, is this garage for personal pleasure or professional work?


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Alfa male said:


> Looks great and what a superb idea to liven up a bland wall. Got me thinking about my garage now !!


Glad you like it 



James_R said:


> Great work Kotsos, you've made that bland unloved environment into a very personal and welcoming professional space.
> 
> Nice work - love the prints


Thank you James, I m trying to make it feels like home



WO-WO said:


> Me too!


Glad I m inspiring you 



subarufreak said:


> wow! stunning


Thank you mister Freak



PootleFlump said:


> Looks great, is this garage for personal pleasure or professional work?


I do few friends and family cars per year but its 100% for my personal pleasure. A personal space is something I always wanted and as i m getting married next year I know its now or never.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

How much is a plane ticket ..


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Few ppl love so much as you that "sport". Great turnaround of this place! Can wait for any final points!


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow love the prints. Quality space you've got there!


----------



## Luke81 (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice updates!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

dooka said:


> How much is a plane ticket ..


There is always a free ticket for Mr Dooka :buffer:



Demetrios said:


> Few ppl love so much as you that "sport". Great turnaround of this place! Can wait for any final points!


Thank you so much my dear Dimitris you know my obsession 



AdamC said:


> Wow love the prints. Quality space you've got there!


Thank you very Much Adam glad you like them.



Luke81 said:


> Nice updates!


Cheers Luke


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

A small update

I decide to add some hidden light in the main poster.

It turned from this



A dimmable rgb led stripe turned it to this



Night view, not centered yet



I might buy another one in order to cover the whole outline

Hope you like it


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Big thumbs up from me, looks great.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

It looks good but I think that White light or light color would be better highlight a black&white picture.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Tuddie said:


> Big thumbs up from me, looks great.


Glad you like it Tuddie



A&J said:


> It looks good but I think that White light or light color would be better highlight a black&white picture.


Thank you A&J. TBH that blue doesn't excite me a lotbut there are 44 different color options. Unfortunatelly missus wanted me go for shopping so no time to discover them all :lol::lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Really coming together now - looking great


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

A small but so touching update for me.

All these years one of the most important things in detailing is all these people I met and share the same passion. I really feel proud and lucky having these folks in my life.

One of these is Rob Dooka, a true gent and sexy according to his claims :lol:

On the update

Bye bye purple penguin



Say hello to Dooka keyring



Rude not to post the best washing media ever :argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## tricky tree (Apr 15, 2013)

Fantastic work.

Those prints are fabulous and look very effective.

Looking forward to seeing the first car in there....


----------

